# mantises eat mantis



## szy (Nov 29, 2008)

*mantises eat mantis*


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

is that an orchid mantis eating an idolomantis?

O_O where these missmolted?


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 29, 2008)

That doesn't happen too often


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't see the photos very well...  wish they were a bit bigger.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Can't see the photos very well...  wish they were a bit bigger.


you can clic on them


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> you can clic on them


And they get just a little bigger. Can't tell if that first pic is real or not.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> you can clic on them


I did.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 29, 2008)

lol i knew it for 99% so i was kidding.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol i knew it for 99% so i was kidding.


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 30, 2008)

am i the only one who does not understand?  

haha i guess?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 30, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> am i the only one who does not understand?


No, you're not.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the mismolt theory or the "it had already died theory". I don't personally have a problem feeding bugs to other bugs (especially mismolted or recently dead). It's a good way to conserve energy in the hobby...you could say.

But it would seem to me that the interesting photos would be the ones that come just before or just after one mantis grabs another, not when one is already half eaten.


----------



## chun (Nov 30, 2008)

haha, i like the first photo alot :lol: :lol:


----------



## ismart (Dec 1, 2008)

chun said:


> haha, i like the first photo alot :lol: :lol:


I was thinking the same thing :lol: .


----------



## londonmantid (Dec 1, 2008)

Man i can see nothing

Anyway quite interesting theory of feeding others with the mismolt

i had never thought about it but at the end of the day as Peter said its a good way to conserve the energy


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 18, 2008)

that orchid mantis is a beast


----------

